# Charge Developing Hosting



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

I will be getting my servers up and running since we just moved into the new house. I have great bandwidth to handle massive amounts of upload/downloads and would like to start hosting anything that developers need for the droid charge.

Let me know if anyone is interested in using my servers for hosting or using for compiling.


----------



## mdietz (Aug 11, 2011)

Development is meant for ROM/Kernel/Mod/Recovery releases and their support topics only.


----------



## kbucksot (Oct 27, 2011)

mdietz said:


> Development is meant for ROM/Kernel/Mod/Recovery releases and their support topics only.


This is a support topic targeted for developers.


----------

